# Back to School



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

The kiddies are all off to school soon and now is the time where the parents run around finding everything they need. Good luck to all and let's hope and pray for a calmer school year than the last one. If anyone is new to the school years here I am here to help, I've been here long enough!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

my youngest 2 kids have been back at school for a week now. Today my eldest son went back to the UK to prepare for his 2nd year at Uni. So is "normal service" now


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought the schools didn't go back until the 17th and that the teachers are striking anyway for better pay and conditions.
Thousands of protesting public school teachers in Egypt threaten to strike ahead of back-to-school - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> I thought the schools didn't go back until the 17th and that the teachers are striking anyway for better pay and conditions.
> Thousands of protesting public school teachers in Egypt threaten to strike ahead of back-to-school - Egypt - Ahram Online


My daughter goes to a catholic school here and they have said nothing, but nuns dont strike, right? I heard that most schools will start the 17th or 18th and even some the next week, of course they also say that in november if there are elections they will stop school at that time too


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> My daughter goes to a catholic school here and they have said nothing, but nuns dont strike, right? I heard that most schools will start the 17th or 18th and even some the next week, of course they also say that in november if there are elections they will stop school at that time too




Does your daughter go to a local school? No fees?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Many international schools started last week.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does your daughter go to a local school? No fees?


No she goes to a french catholic school. PM me and we can talk more. i dont like to give out specifics online...but there are fees yet not as much as the international schools and she can get the BAC.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> I thought the schools didn't go back until the 17th and that the teachers are striking anyway for better pay and conditions.
> Thousands of protesting public school teachers in Egypt threaten to strike ahead of back-to-school - Egypt - Ahram Online


National/public school teachers go back on the 17th, and yes, they are on strike unless their demands are met before then. 

All international schools I know of have either started today or last week.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My kids go to a British school - so outside normal formats.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

charleen said:


> The kiddies are all off to school soon and now is the time where the parents run around finding everything they need. Good luck to all and let's hope and pray for a calmer school year than the last one. If anyone is new to the school years here I am here to help, I've been here long enough!!


Thanks! Happy "back to school" for everyone! Mine started last week and they are delighted to be back. I have been running around to get all the material and hasn't been that hard, the stationary shops are well stocked in Maadi. I find Volume 1, in Degla, particularly well organised. My only challenge has been getting hold of a couple of text books, which I cannot find anywhere in Cairo. French librariers didn't have them, and one in particular has made me waste lots of time (8 trips, first I'm told they have them, then they don't then come back tomorrow and so on) So I have ended up ordering them by Amazon, hoping they will arrive here, eventually. 

Incidentally, has anyone ordered anything by Amazon, and has it ever arrived? In egypt I mean.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I spent the day going to the school and getting the books and then running to the mall to get school shoes and now I am done! All we are waiting for is her bag which is coming my post. I am sosoooooo tired! Can't wait for the days when it is quieter..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Our only problem was lack of stock in the school uniform shop. Apart from that all normal and easy.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

*New Branch of Samir and Aly in Hurghada!*

This new stationary store has opened in Hurghada in El Kawser and is fantastic for all school requirements, artist materials and much much more.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

located in Mubarak 2, near Abu Ashara supermarket.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

we try to do a little shopping for supplies in the summer as the basics are always needed. Then we dont get stuck in the shopping rush too badly. Our school uniform shopping was alright but i feel the prices went up a little. Her books were extra and not cheap, but it is for a good reason so i am okay with it.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks! Happy "back to school" for everyone! Mine started last week and they are delighted to be back. I have been running around to get all the material and hasn't been that hard, the stationary shops are well stocked in Maadi. I find Volume 1, in Degla, particularly well organised. My only challenge has been getting hold of a couple of text books, which I cannot find anywhere in Cairo. French librariers didn't have them, and one in particular has made me waste lots of time (8 trips, first I'm told they have them, then they don't then come back tomorrow and so on) So I have ended up ordering them by Amazon, hoping they will arrive here, eventually.
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone ordered anything by Amazon, and has it ever arrived? In egypt I mean.


UPDATE! Following a week of hopeless fighting with the book shops in Maadi, I ordered the text books via Amazon, and two days later they have arrived! This is the first time I order amazon to deliver here in Egypt and I'm pleasantly surprised at how easy and quick it has been.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> UPDATE! Following a week of hopeless fighting with the book shops in Maadi, I ordered the text books via Amazon, and two days later they have arrived! This is the first time I order amazon to deliver here in Egypt and I'm pleasantly surprised at how easy and quick it has been.


That's great! Glad I didn't know that when I was living over there though lol. Ever since I got back to the UK I became a Amazon addict! (Even befriended the delivery girl! lol)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

SHendra said:


> That's great! Glad I didn't know that when I was living over there though lol. Ever since I got back to the UK I became a Amazon addict! (Even befriended the delivery girl! lol)



LOL, Definitely. To Know that I am only a few clicks away from getting all those books that I cannot find in Egypt is so very tempting. 
By the way I used Amazon france. I was asked to pay extra taxes (25 LE) on delivery. Delivery was about 30 euros , which was more expensive than the books themselves

I dont know if Amazon USA or Amazon Uk deliver to egypt. ANy one tried them?


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks! Happy "back to school" for everyone! Mine started last week and they are delighted to be back. I have been running around to get all the material and hasn't been that hard, the stationary shops are well stocked in Maadi. I find Volume 1, in Degla, particularly well organised. My only challenge has been getting hold of a couple of text books, which I cannot find anywhere in Cairo. French librariers didn't have them, and one in particular has made me waste lots of time (8 trips, first I'm told they have them, then they don't then come back tomorrow and so on) So I have ended up ordering them by Amazon, hoping they will arrive here, eventually.
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone ordered anything by Amazon, and has it ever arrived? In egypt I mean.


I hope you get them. I have ordered books twice from the US on Amazon. did not arrive, so I order them to be delivered to my family back home in South Africa, and then pick them up there. The only way I know I will get them.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

i usually just tell my mom on the states what i want and she orders it for me and then ships it to me. I get all their packages and stuff.


----------

